# Vizi capitali



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

Quale il vostro?

Nella lista aggiungo quelli nuovi, secondo il qui vituperato Galimberti, che invece a me pare ci azzecchi:

I grandi classici:

IRA
ACCIDIA
INVIDIA
AVARIZIA
SUPERBIA
GOLA
LUSSURIA 

I nuovi:

CONSUMISMO
CONFORMISMO
SPUDORATEZZA
SESSOMANIA
SOCIOPATIA
DINIEGO

[piccola spiegazione per alcuni dei nuovi vizi: per SOCIOPATIA: _Il sociopatico non è spinto da quello che comunemente si intende per cattiveria. Infatti si trova assolutamente al di à del bene e del male, ed è spinto ad agire solo da un'indifferenza assoluta. _Insomma si tratta dell'incapacità di provare empatia, cioè incapacità di provare simpatia, gratitudine, condurre una vita sessuale non coinvolgente, apatia morale, assenza di sentimenti di rimorso e di sensi di colpa, mancanza di responsabilità, falsità, insincerità.
Per DINIEGO si intende _un modo per mantenere segreta a noi stessi una verità che non abbiamo il coraggio di affrontare. _Non è rimozione, non è negazione, strategie con cui l'io si difende, ma è una forma di difesa più sottile per cui appunto di fa in modo di non ri-conoscere ciò che si conosce benissimo.]

Vi pregherei di escludere la LUSSURIA, perché troppo facile e anche forse nemmeno è un vizio


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale il vostro?
> 
> Nella lista aggiungo quelli nuovi, secondo il qui vituperato Galimberti, che invece a me pare ci azzecchi:
> 
> ...


io credo che per me sia il consumismo.....o forse e' piu non avere il senso del denaro.....e' piu probabile...
perche la spudoratezza e' un vizio? quello pure me lo autoassocio....


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Settembre 2013)

GOLA[SUP]3[/SUP]


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale il vostro?
> 
> Nella lista aggiungo quelli nuovi, secondo il qui vituperato Galimberti, che invece a me pare ci azzecchi:
> 
> ...



Ira.

Superbia.

Spudoratezza.


Sessomania.


----------



## Anais (30 Settembre 2013)

In questo momento il mio è la rabbia...o ira.


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Ma come potrei fare ad ammettere il DINIEGO?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io credo che per me sia il consumismo.....o forse e' piu non avere il senso del denaro.....e' piu probabile...
> perche la spudoratezza e' un vizio? quello pure me lo autoassocio....


"Non avere il senso del denaro" è detto molto bene. Intendi dire che sei prodiga, cioè l'altra faccia dell'avarizia?
La spudoratezza è un vizio orrendo, secondo me, essendo il pudore il ritorno di noi stessi a noi stessi e la salvaguardia della nostra intimità dallo sguardo pubblico, intimità che si riserva a chi riteniamo abbia un valore tale da poterne godere... se non hai pudore non puoi conoscere il rispetto, perché i tuoi doni saranno per tutti e quindi per nessuno, e anche tu sarai nessuno...


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> GOLA[SUP]3[/SUP]


Capra cicciuta sempre piaciuta:smile:


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ira.
> 
> Superbia.
> 
> ...


Ehilà, che dovizia! Descrivi un po'...Sai che riconoscere la superbia è proprio degli umili?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> In questo momento


Non vale! Deve essere consustanziale alla tua natura.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2013)

Accidia e lussuria.

Ovvero, lo fo a mò di balena arenata.



















(in realtà è una citazione di un libro che amo tantissimo.)


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma come potrei fare ad ammettere il DINIEGO?


... e però è quello?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Accidia e lussuria.
> 
> Ovvero, lo fo a mo' di balena arenata.
> 
> (in realtà è una citazione di un libro che amo tantissimo.)


Un vizio deve essere ripugnante! Così diventa un ornamento sotto mentite spoglie.
Che libro è?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un vizio deve essere ripugnante! Così diventa un ornamento sotto mentite spoglie.
> Che libro è?



Oddio, era inteso a dare l'immagine di una copula sonnolenta e per nulla coinvolgente, fermo restando il mio plauso per la sempre verde posizione del missionario, tenera e intima.


"La Gang del Pensiero", di Tibor Fischer.


Confermo però accidia e lussuria.


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2013)

tutti...
vabbè, invidia e avarizia no


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "Non avere il senso del denaro" è detto molto bene. Intendi dire che sei prodiga, cioè l'altra faccia dell'avarizia?
> La spudoratezza è un vizio orrendo, secondo me, essendo il pudore il ritorno di noi stessi a noi stessi e la salvaguardia della nostra intimità dallo sguardo pubblico, intimità che si riserva a chi riteniamo abbia un valore tale da poterne godere... se non hai pudore non puoi conoscere il rispetto, perché i tuoi doni saranno per tutti e quindi per nessuno, e anche tu sarai nessuno...


si l opposto dell'avarizia...tutto quello che ho do...infatti forse sono piu fessa/buona/ingenua che altro.....alla fine della giornata per me ho fatto poco e nulla ....per gli altri invece tanto....ho 3 bambini adottati a distanza in africa e pure un leone..pesna te..in piu sono ambasciatrice di eventi qui in questo paesaccio....e dono dono dono.....
alla fine non mi rendo conto di quanto ho davvero speso....e quando lo realizzo e' troppo tardi e capisco che avrei potuto spendere meno....
non credi ci siano piu sfumature di spudoratezza? non sempre e' orrenda credo..sono d'accordo con te sul fatto dell intimita...ma una spudoratezza moderata (si puo dire??) forse fa anche bene ogni tanto....sempre nei limiti , quindi non e' il mio caso....credo che la spudoratezza se unita a una buona educazione puo rivelarsi utile. per esempio puo farti dire cio che pensi senza peli sulla lingua e im modo diretto e glaciale, che e' quello che ci vuole con alcune persone....nel mondo dico....universalmente parlando...


----------



## Anais (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non vale! Deve essere consustanziale alla tua natura.


Ah, ok.
Allora, diciamo che in questo momento è l'ira.

Usualmente in effetti ogni tanto sbotto comunque ma più che ira definirei tendenza ad essere "fumina".
E poi...un pò il Consumismo.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ehilà, che dovizia! Descrivi un po'...Sai che riconoscere la superbia è proprio degli umili?


 Si descrivo, ma descrivo nella maniera in cui do il significato alle parole sopra scritte. 

Ira: Nell'esternazione o relazionarmi in pubblico amo discutere, controbattere rispondere etc..alla fine l'ira mi prende il sopravvento perchè capisco che come sempre accade, l'altro/a, non ascolta e quindi non capisce Lo stesso dicasi per mille altre manifestazioni sociali, mi rimane l'ira come base di fondo per le tantissime minchiate che noto. 

Superbia: basta leggere la spiegazione data all'ira che avrei risposto anche a questa. 

Spudoratezza: ehm come sopra, cioè non mi vergogno di apparire irascibile presuntuoso e via discorrendo.

Sessomania: per me il sesso è fondamentale, lo amo, lo ambisco, lo valorizzo e mi compiaccio alla fine del tutto. Non prendo però il significato di sessomania come patologia, nel mio caso lo ritengo un elemento molto importante a cui dare pensiero e significato vissuto nel pensiero che si evolve.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale il vostro?
> 
> Nella lista aggiungo quelli nuovi, secondo il qui vituperato Galimberti, che invece a me pare ci azzecchi:
> 
> ...


Superbia. È palese.

Sociopatia. idem come sopra.

Diniego. È una vita che mi convinco, invano, di poter trovare pace e fermarmi


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale il vostro?
> 
> Nella lista aggiungo quelli nuovi, secondo il qui vituperato Galimberti, che invece a me pare ci azzecchi:
> 
> ...





Ultimo ha detto:


> Si descrivo, ma descrivo nella maniera in cui do il significato alle parole sopra scritte.
> 
> Ira: Nell'esternazione o relazionarmi in pubblico amo discutere, controbattere rispondere etc..alla fine l'ira mi prende il sopravvento perchè capisco che come sempre accade, l'altro/a, non ascolta e quindi non capisce Lo stesso dicasi per mille altre manifestazioni sociali, mi rimane l'ira come base di fondo per le tantissime minchiate che noto.
> 
> ...


*




*gola e lussuria... inoltre credo che le due cose siano strettamente collegate

anche io non prendo il significato di sessomania come patologia... nella mia vita è fondamentale è, secondo me, alla base di un rapporto.


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

aggiungerei tra i peccati capitali, più per la stupidità che per altro, il DIVINISMO


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> aggiungerei tra i peccati capitali, più per la stupidità che per altro, il DIVINISMO



Tu sei soltanto un porco, sei giustificato se non ti descrivi, manca il sostantivo. Ma sostantivo è? che figure che faccio...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale il vostro?
> 
> Nella lista aggiungo quelli nuovi, secondo il qui vituperato Galimberti, che invece a me pare ci azzecchi:
> 
> ...


Cara Fantastica
che t'angosci di queste questioni
Il conte non ha vizi capitali
ma è la Capitale del Vizio.


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... e però è quello?


Ma guarda, faccio prima a dirti quelli che veramente non mi appartengono (a meno che il diniego non mi impedisca di prenderne coscienza, sia chiaro), che sono:

AVARIZIA
CONSUMISMO
CONFORMISMO

Gli altri ce li ho tutti.


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale il vostro?
> 
> Nella lista aggiungo quelli nuovi, secondo il qui vituperato Galimberti, che invece a me pare ci azzecchi:
> 
> ...


gola
lussuria


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Gola lussuria
Gli altri mancano totalmente


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gola lussuria
> Gli altri mancano totalmente


ke fai, copi?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

Uffa con 'sta lussuria... Quella non mettiamola, ché tanto lussuriosi lo siamo (quasi) tutti.

Chiarisco la SESSOMANIA: il sesso come consumo che non mette in gioco nulla del sé; il sesso senza _aura_.

@Ultimo: non sei sessuomane.


----------



## Anais (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uffa con 'sta lussuria... Quella non mettiamola, ché tanto lussuriosi lo siamo (quasi) tutti.
> 
> Chiarisco la SESSOMANIA: il sesso come consumo che non mette in gioco nulla del sé; il sesso senza _aura_.
> 
> @Ultimo: non sei sessuomane.


Io no, purtroppo


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uffa con 'sta lussuria... Quella non mettiamola, ché tanto lussuriosi lo siamo (quasi) tutti.
> 
> Chiarisco la SESSOMANIA: il sesso come consumo che non mette in gioco nulla del sé; il sesso senza _aura_.
> 
> @Ultimo: non sei sessuomane.





Anais ha detto:


> Io no, purtroppo


vedi.....


----------



## Sterminator (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale il vostro?
> 
> Nella lista aggiungo quelli nuovi, secondo il qui vituperato Galimberti, che invece a me pare ci azzecchi:
> 
> ...


Io, lo sanno tutti, non ho vizi e difetti e non mi abbasso a sta cazzata con voi proletari...


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2013)

suberbia.
escludo accidia e lussuria


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uffa con 'sta lussuria... Quella non mettiamola, ché tanto lussuriosi lo siamo (quasi) tutti.
> 
> Chiarisco la SESSOMANIA: il sesso come consumo che non mette in gioco nulla del sé; il sesso senza _aura_.
> 
> @Ultimo: non sei sessuomane.



Allora elimino anche quello.
Via 
AVARIZIA
CONSUMISMO
CONFORMISMO
SESSOMANIA

Gli altri, ribadisco, li ho tutti


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> suberbia.
> escludo accidia e lussuria


Ah ecco che cosa mi dà enormemente fastidio di te...la to superbia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale il vostro?
> 
> Nella lista aggiungo quelli nuovi, secondo il qui vituperato Galimberti, che invece a me pare ci azzecchi:
> 
> ...


Escludendo la lussuria direi ira e gola. Dei nuovi spudoratezza.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale il vostro?
> 
> Nella lista aggiungo quelli nuovi, secondo il qui vituperato Galimberti, che invece a me pare ci azzecchi:
> 
> ...


Per quanto riguarda i classici se ecludiamo l'avarizia e l'invidia ce le ho tutteeeee:smile: Sui nuovi boh non mi sento ne particolarmente consumistica ne molto conformista ...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uffa con 'sta lussuria... Quella non mettiamola, ché tanto lussuriosi lo siamo (quasi) tutti.
> 
> Chiarisco la SESSOMANIA: il sesso come consumo che non mette in gioco nulla del sé; il sesso senza _aura_.
> 
> @Ultimo: non sei sessuomane.


La devo escludere pure io :singleeye: Vabbe me tengo gli altri


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La devo escludere pure io :singleeye: Vabbe me tengo gli altri



Ingorda. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ingorda. :rotfl:


Mi hanno detto di tener da parte  sempre "di tutto un po' "


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale il vostro?
> 
> Nella lista aggiungo quelli nuovi, secondo il qui vituperato Galimberti, che invece a me pare ci azzecchi:
> 
> ...


Gola: intesa come non riuscire a smettere di fare cose che mi fanno stare male, per es. fumare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Settembre 2013)

SOCIALMANIA
CELLULARISIA
CLAXOFOBIA

:rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (30 Settembre 2013)

Prodigalita'.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Prodigalita'.


Quando mi ospiti da te?


----------



## Innominata (30 Settembre 2013)

Appena trovo da sistemare a mie spese i quattro gatti in un grande palazzo accessoriato e con la servitù...:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io, lo sanno tutti, non ho vizi e difetti e non mi abbasso a sta cazzata con voi proletari...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2013)

io

GATTIZIA


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale il vostro?
> 
> Nella lista aggiungo quelli nuovi, secondo il qui vituperato Galimberti, che invece a me pare ci azzecchi:
> 
> ...



Ciao 

GOLA, senz'ombra di dubbio ... 
DINIEGO, ehhh, si, anche ... 

per il resto, alcune cose proprio non le ho, altre ... una velata ... 

sienne


----------



## Innominata (30 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io
> 
> GATTIZIA


Il vizio che vizia e delizia. Gattizia forever!:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il vizio che* vizia e delizia*. Gattizia forever!:up:


non potevi esprimerlo meglio


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Prodigalita'.


inno...mi fai come quelli che dovendo dichiarare un difetto dicono  sono troppo onesto, troppo sincero.
poi , vuoi mettere la cagnizia:singleeye:?


----------



## passante (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> inno...mi fai come quelli che dovendo dichiarare un difetto dicono  sono troppo onesto, troppo sincero.
> poi , vuoi mettere la cagnizia:singleeye:?


ma se dico che il mio difetto è che sono troppo sincero, poi devo anche dire che il mio più grande desiderio è la pace nel mondo? :singleeye:


----------



## Innominata (2 Ottobre 2013)

[QUOTE


----------



## Innominata (2 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> inno...mi fai come quelli che dovendo dichiarare un difetto dicono  sono troppo onesto, troppo sincero.
> poi , vuoi mettere la cagnizia:singleeye:?



Ma io sapevo che quello prodigo nel Vangelo mica era buono...

La cagnizia pure mi sfizia, ma non quanto la Gattizia!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

Io ho il Vizio del Capitale...


----------

